# Lyft pops 20% in trading debut



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

*Lyft pops in trading debut, settles to modest gains*
(see link for most recent update to article)
*https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/29/lyft-ipo-stock-starts-trading-on-public-market.html* 

Lyft stock started trading on the public market Friday at $87.24 per share, more than 20 percent above the stock's IPO price of $72.
The offering marks the first debut from a heavyweight class of tech companies going public in 2019.

Lyft said Thursday it sold 32.5 million shares - more than previously expected - at $72 apiece. That's at the high end of the stated range, which was already boosted from an initial range of $62 to $68. That means the company raised about $2.3 billion from the listing*.*
The stock held at around $87 in its first few minutes of trading - something of a modest IPO for such a giant tech company. Appetite for the stock was strong though, with more than 6 million shares traded at the open. More than 19 million shares had been traded as of noon in New York, about 15 minutes after the debut.

The initial pop nudges Lyft's valuation to $25 billion.

"This is a lightning start for Lyft's stock as investors are salivating [over] owning a piece of the $1 trillion ride sharing market," Wedbush managing director Dan Ives said in a statement to CNBC. "The robust start to trading is also a clear positive for other tech names that are watching Lyft to gauge investor demand and Street reaction on this transformational consumer tech name."

The No. 2 ride-hailing company revealed skyrocketing revenues in its IPO prospectus, but posted 2018 losses north of $900 million. The stock's early performance will serve as something of a litmus test for public investors and their tolerance for mature, not-yet-profitable tech giants.

"We're ready to be held accountable. We're excited," co-founder and president John Zimmer told CNBC's Andrew Ross Sorkin in an interview on  "Squawk Box" Friday morning. "In our case, I think what we've seen in talking to investors [is] that more people are maybe surprised to see the numbers that we're putting out and I think this is a great part of the process. For us this wasn't the goal - this is a milestone along the way - but we feel like it helps us with additional access to capital."

Lyft rival Uber is expected to go public later this spring, having confidentially filed for its public offering on the same day as Lyft back in December. Pinterest, Slack and Postmates have also filed for IPOs. Uber is expected to release its S-1 filing and go public in April.

"Lyft is popping the Dom Perignon today but how the stock trades over the coming months and especially once Uber comes out and goes public will be the real test in our opinion," Ives said.

The stock trades on the Nasdaq under the ticker symbol LYFT. J.P. Morgan, Credit Suisse and Jefferies are the lead underwriters of the offering.
Lyft has been named to the CNBC Disruptor 50 List three times, ranking fifth on the 2018 list.

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/29/lyft-ipo-stock-starts-trading-on-public-market.html


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol only $2.3 billion ? that's definitely an L in my book


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Look at all the moronic retail bagholding


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

After popping 20% at the open, LYFT poops -10% from the high.


----------



## 2020KING (Mar 29, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol only $2.3 billion ? that's definitely an L in my book


might be a L but its enough to keep them stealing from labor another 2 years : (

they dont need anymore vc now they start burning the public money, the more of the public start taking losses every trade day like drivers lose money 9 outta 10 trips the better

gotta get this thing in the teens and only major disruptions & unity by drivers this next week or during ubers ponzi offering will effect any change

the news needs to be about drivers not the companies pr


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

2020KING said:


> might be a L but its enough to keep them stealing from labor another 2 years : (
> 
> they dont need anymore vc now they start burning the public money, the more of the public start taking losses every trade day like drivers lose money 9 outta 10 trips the better
> 
> ...


See pg 1 of today's LA Times. Media loves the angry drivers angle...


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

They will bust and continue a huge dive unless they figure how to make money


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I'd be very surprised if Lyft price didn't settle down next week well below the initial price. It'll be at $50-$60 per share very soon.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol only $2.3 billion ? that's definitely an L in my book


Uber tosses that away in a quarter . . .


----------



## 2020KING (Mar 29, 2019)

jenijazz said:


> See pg 1 of today's LA Times. Media loves the angry drivers angle...


"Lyft pledged to donate $50 million or 1% of profits, whichever is greater, each year to support transportation initiatives in partner cities. " la times

"Lyft also announced it would help fund reforestation efforts in California after last year's Woolsey fire devastated Malibu and nearby parts of Ventura and Los Angeles counties."

"Anytime a private company wants to help build public infrastructure, you have to welcome that and embrace that," said Joshua Schank, chief innovation officer at Metro and the lead behind the agency's research into taxing the ride-hailing companies."

pay drivers 1971 minimum fares, 1975 per mile cab rate but heres 50 mil every year for your city

so since theyll never profit 50 mil a year stealing from labor to bribe cities

seriously? labor department fbi? bueller bueller

In a Friday news conference with Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti, Lyft said it would commit $5 million toward the city's transportation initiatives. That's part of a broader commitment to donate $50 million - or 1% of profits should the company become profitable - to U.S. cities where it operates.

this is blatant bribery of state or city officials 1% of our profits or a minimum 50 million split between cities let us operate & pay illegal wages well steal it from labor

Lyft would not say how many of its 1.1 million drivers are eligible to purchase stock at the IPO price.

wonder if thats because 96% fail by design & .00000000001% of drivers get to 10,000+ or 20,000+ rides

i bet less than 500 drivers have 10,000 rides & less than 100 have 20,000


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

2020KING said:


> "Lyft pledged to donate $50 million or 1% of profits, whichever is greater, each year to support transportation initiatives in partner cities. " la times
> 
> "Lyft also announced it would help fund reforestation efforts in California after last year's Woolsey fire devastated Malibu and nearby parts of Ventura and Los Angeles counties."
> 
> ...


The Extortion " Tax" would have been higher.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

2020KING said:


> "Lyft pledged to donate $50 million or 1% of profits, whichever is greater, each year to support transportation initiatives in partner cities. " la times


1% of nothing is nothing with no profits. Cash back on credit cards pay better than that.


----------



## 2020KING (Mar 29, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> 1% of nothing is nothing with no profits. Cash back on credit cards pay better than that.


thats why the 50 milli minimum is implied whatevers greater

50 million is greater than zero


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

I got in at $80, I was hoping the stock would hit $100/share then I was getting out because this stock is no way worth it. After I bought in, I realized it wasnt even worth $80 and now its too late. I expect it to keep sinking to around 20-40 range. I put a stop loss at $60 a share which I expect it to hit next week. not sure if this is a good move or not but im already at a loss.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

2020KING said:


> might be a L but its enough to keep them stealing from labor another 2 years : (
> 
> they dont need anymore vc now they start burning the public money, the more of the public start taking losses every trade day like drivers lose money 9 outta 10 trips the better
> 
> ...


You can only burn through stockholder money for so long before heads roll at stockholder meetings. A publicly traded company is mandated to turn a profit.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You can only burn through stockholder money for so long before heads roll at stockholder meetings. A publicly traded company is mandated to turn a profit.


Now they are saying to investors, hold on,, here comes self driving vehicles, which will never happen and has discussed ad nauseam on this forum.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Why they give our money to city transportation? Wtf


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Looks like a classic case of Pump and Dump. Nice.

You know what IPO stand for? Its Probably Overpriced


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You can only burn through stockholder money for so long before heads roll at stockholder meetings. A publicly traded company is mandated to turn a profit.


I dont think you ever heard of Baltia Airlines. (Now USGlobal) Try *30 years no profit.*


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The founders and initial investors have sold out... it’s either the end of the beginning or the beginning or the end.

Time to see what happens next. Either price hikes into profitability or spiraling down the drain...

My hope is that lyft kills the IPO prospectus for Uber and Uber can’t even payback their investors and someone puts out a hit on them.

That would be karmic justice.

Me personally...

My money is tied up in vacation rentals (currently running two homes one with a mortgage as vacation rental income)

I wasn’t stupid enough to jump on the IPO bandwagon.

I’m not a cool kid so by the time I hobble onto the bandwagon it’s already almost dead.


I highly suspect that this was the end game for Lyft, and the IPO marks the beginning of the end of rideshare.


After all public companies can’t keep sucking in more investor capital without diluting current owners stocks, which just doesn’t happen unless companies are in dire times. Uber would never be able to justify that (as they have no actual capital, factories ect)


----------



## Lyft38453 (Mar 31, 2019)

njn said:


> *Lyft pops in trading debut, settles to modest gains*
> (see link for most recent update to article)
> *https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/29/lyft-ipo-stock-starts-trading-on-public-market.html*
> 
> ...


Isn't it great?!
Stocks are still overpriced but volatility will stabilize in a few days. Lyft stocks are hotter than any others today. Those with a proletarian mindsets will jump to criticize the IPO move and attack capitalism as always... idiots. Monday stocks will keep fluctuating up and down to settle in around $74.00-$75.00 per stock which still goes down a little more but those stocks will be in the hundreds for 2021 and beyond. Watch!


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

You could have made money if you got IPO price shares (72) like I did at Fidelity and instantly sold. It was clear to me after they sold some shares to idiots at 88, then it dropped into a wide range around 85-86 for a few minutes that it was not going anywhere, and down most likely, as most IPOs drop like a rock as the early investors cash out. I sold within 5 minutes and got 20% off it. That's a great annual return for any investment, never pays to be too greedy.

I also expect it to settle down to below its original IPO price very soon...Great short once shares are available.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The founders and initial investors have sold out... it's either the end of the beginning or the beginning or the end.
> 
> Time to see what happens next. Either price hikes into profitability or spiraling down the drain...
> 
> ...


You are correct on all points


----------



## Lyft38453 (Mar 31, 2019)

You took risks and that's good! But the facts remain. You made good hundreds or so but there's a strategy that only few people understand: Time and future. Even those who purchased those expensive $88.00 stocks will make hundreds if no more in 5 years IF they keep them. Those who bought $1000.00 in Amazon stocks in 1999 got hundreds of thousands if they had them today... Time my friend.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

True, for companies that make a profit. You want a stock tip? Linde, formally Praxair. Grows steadily every year, 2% dividend, ultra-long contracts for industrial gases. I have owned it for 20+ years, about 1800% gain with dividends reinvested. Now that they are the biggest supplier of industrial gases in the world, they have all the pricing power they need, unlike Lyft, which has none and there is a floor beneath which drivers won't work.


----------



## Lyft38453 (Mar 31, 2019)

I'll take a look at it. Thanks. You want an IPO that rocks soon? Airbnb that will rock!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Lyft38453 said:


> I'll take a look at it. Thanks. You want an IPO that rocks soon? Airbnb that will rock!


And which duplicate shill poster are you "new member"?


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

yamafx4dude said:


> I dont think you ever heard of Baltia Airlines. (Now USGlobal) Try *30 years no profit.*


Like Lyft this company also debuted with a ridiculous overpriced IPO. But Baltia shares are now trading at a whopping $0.0001 per share.
Which means two whole nickels will buy you one thousand shares of Baltia stock. You're gonna be rich! ?


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'd be very surprised if Lyft price didn't settle down next week well below the initial price. It'll be at $50-$60 per share very soon.


Yes, it will trudge downward, but the time to buy it is when uber ipo s it will hit the 30s


----------



## Lyft38453 (Mar 31, 2019)

getawaycar said:


> Like Lyft this company also debuted with a ridiculous overpriced IPO. But Baltia shares are now trading at a whopping $0.0001 per share.
> Which means two whole nickels will buy you one thousand shares of Baltia stock. You're gonna be rich! ?


That's pretty funny



Declineathon said:


> Yes, it will trudge downward, but the time to buy it is when uber ipo s it will hit the 30s


I'll buy $2000.00 in Uber stocks. Later on, I'll buy more. Just wait to see if they go down ?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You can only burn through stockholder money for so long before heads roll at stockholder meetings. A publicly traded company is mandated to turn a profit.


Not when there's a massive preferential voting weight on the founders' shares. all yo others can get stuffed.
Of course, if the founders wanted to unload all those shares, along with their weighted voting rights, someone would pay a hefty premium for them.
And keep right on with losing money.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, Lyft on the NASDAQ was down 10% about 30 seconds ago LOL. Crash and burn baby. Burn baby, burn.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

can't wait until options start trading.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lyft38453 said:


> Isn't it great?!
> Stocks are still overpriced but volatility will stabilize in a few days. Lyft stocks are hotter than any others today. Those with a proletarian mindsets will jump to criticize the IPO move and attack capitalism as always... idiots. Monday stocks will keep fluctuating up and down to settle in around $74.00-$75.00 per stock which still goes down a little more but those stocks will be in the hundreds for 2021 and beyond. Watch!


I wonder how many billions of investor money will LYFT lose by 2021


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Lyft traded under $70 this morning. Probably going to continue the nose dive to $50 by days end.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Thought it would drop, but not this quickly.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

BigBadJohn said:


> Lyft traded under $70 this morning. Probably going to continue the nose dive to $50 by days end.


I would like to see that, but I don't think it's going to finish below 70.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Lyft38453 said:


> You took risks and that's good! But the facts remain. You made good hundreds or so but there's a strategy that only few people understand: Time and future. Even those who purchased those expensive $88.00 stocks will make hundreds if no more in 5 years IF they keep them. Those who bought $1000.00 in Amazon stocks in 1999 got hundreds of thousands if they had them today... Time my friend.


This is satire, right?



heynow321 said:


> can't wait until options start trading.


That's the general sentiment on the yahoo finance discussion board. I'm actually a bit surprised at how quickly LYFT is going down. Can't wait for the Uber IPO.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I would like to see that, but I don't think it's going to finish below 70.


It has dipped below $70 a few times already this morning, but the day is still young!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'd be very surprised if Lyft price didn't settle down next week well below the initial price. It'll be at $50-$60 per share very soon.


Well, that didn't take long :roflmao:


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Well, that didn't take long :roflmao:
> 
> View attachment 308675


You knew it was coming......:laugh:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

With everyone trying to sell and not enough buyers the prices are going to continue to fall.

The analysts are all trashing the stock because their numbers are utter crap. (Losing money and overvalaued)

As more of the investors into lyft try to cash out (while the price is good) they will continue to drop the prices.

The founders are going to ditch if they haven’t already.


It’s looking more and more like a pump&dump.

This whole situation has me giddy as all let out.


I want to watch these companies crash and burn so hard for what they did to us.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

11.85% loss today. More projected tomorrow.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

yamafx4dude said:


> I got in at $80, I was hoping the stock would hit $100/share then I was getting out because this stock is no way worth it. After I bought in, I realized it wasnt even worth $80 and now its too late. I expect it to keep sinking to around 20-40 range. I put a stop loss at $60 a share which I expect it to hit next week. not sure if this is a good move or not but im already at a loss.


Sell calls against your position to capture back some money...weekly...rinse and repeat



heynow321 said:


> can't wait until options start trading.


Thursday


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> Sell calls against your position to capture back some money...weekly...rinse and repeat
> 
> 
> Thursday


How will that affect the stock? Do cashed out options contribute to a lower price?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

DROP!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Dropped even more overnight.

"On Tuesday, Seaport Global Securities initiated coverage of Lyft with a sell recommendation and a price target of $24 per share. Its stock price was pointing down 2.4 percent in Tuesday's premarket, at $67.45 per share."

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/02/lyft-is-a-treacherous-stock-action-is-extremely-negative-oleary.html


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

yamafx4dude said:


> I got in at $80, I was hoping the stock would hit $100/share then I was getting out because this stock is no way worth it. After I bought in, I realized it wasnt even worth $80 and now its too late. I expect it to keep sinking to around 20-40 range. I put a stop loss at $60 a share which I expect it to hit next week. not sure if this is a good move or not but im already at a loss.


Are you a driver? Haven't you been reading this forum? The warning signs have been all over.


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Are you a driver? Haven't you been reading this forum? The warning signs have been all over.


There was no way you could predict the first few days, sorry.


----------

